# لكل من يريد ان يعرف(ipv6)



## eng_eid11 (1 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​:31:لكل من يحب ان يعرف ipv6
دا كتاب جميل يتكلم عن الموضوع وكمان معاه presentation
http://www.4shared.com/dir/23201375/3ba2170e/sharing.html


----------



## shatobr (5 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على الكتب القيمة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (5 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير
ملفات جميلة


----------



## محمد عادل أبوضيف (5 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على الكتاب القيم والمفيد والى الامام دائما


----------



## المهندس اون لاين (5 أبريل 2010)

شكر جزيلا وجزيتم الف الف خير
تحياتي


----------



## yaserkahtan (1 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ...


----------



## najebnader (14 يوليو 2010)

*لكل من يريد الترف على ipv6*

إن الرابط لا يعمل ولك مني جزيل الشكر 
أرسل لنا رابط آخر للتحميل


----------



## العبادي_079 (19 يوليو 2010)

*الله يعطيك الف عافية وانا مشكور على الملفات الرائعة ممكن تكون صغيرة بالحجم بس أكيد غنية بالمعلومات *


----------

